# White Fuzz/White Algae/IDK



## vpr632 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hello,

First off, I am new to this site and to the fish keeping hobby.

I have a 40 gallon tank, 1 Fluval AquaClear70 filter with 11 African Cichlids and 2 Plecos. Also, I have some newly added plants still in pots, that I got yesterday. My substrate is CaribSea White Sand. I was told this is the best for Cichlids because of the PH.

I have had the tank for about a month and did a fish in cycle, I think. Within the last 3-4 days I have noticed a lot of white fuzz starting to grown on my driftwood, glass, ornaments and powerhead. Also I am seeing what looks to be white particles floating around in the water. I do 25%-30% water changes weekly. I do not overfeed the fish because when they are fed there is never any food remaining.

Before I am asked about my water quality, I do not have a test kit. However, I do go to my local pet store every week to get the water tested and everything has been within the parameters. Although, I have not gotten my water tested since this has started to occurr.

I have attached photos and I hope they do justice. Is there anyone out there can help me with this. I am starting to freak out because I don't know where to go from here. Is this normal? Is this a fungus? Is this a algae? Please help :-?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!!

White fuzz or slime on driftwood in a newly set up tank as yours is very common so don't worry about it. The fish may peck at it and it will eventually disappear.

The white particles may be sand that is being stirred up but could also just be stuff floating around. You can add some filter floss or Poly-fil traditional batting (fabric store) to your Aquaclear filter to help trap the particles.

I do suggest buying a test kit so you can test at home, especially for a new fish keeper. I like the API brand test kit for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and also bought the GH (hardness) and KH (alkalinity) tests separately.


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

I have also found that the white fuzz is common if you are adding too much stress zyme to your tank during water changes.


----------



## vpr632 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you! When I do water changes I use Seechem Prime as a conditioner. I know this is very concentrated. Is it possible I am putting too much and it's causing that?


----------



## euphr (Aug 9, 2015)

Its possible.

I only used it when i was cycling a tank and i was getting high NITRITES as my Nitrites were extremely high as my son had too many fish in a small ten gallon he had (non cichlid). I only used it like three times and once it was cycled i no longer needed it. I personally use API Quick Start and have had no issues.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Seachem Prime shouldn't be causing the problems you are seeing. How much are you using when you do water changes compared to the amount of new water you are adding?


----------



## vpr632 (Sep 28, 2015)

I try to measure it exact based off of the cap threading.


----------

